# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Cory Spinks........

## THA GONZ

I personally think he's an idiot! Way too cocky and he looks like he's on his way to the special olympics during his ring entrances. Plus he's the biggest baby! He is a great boxer, with very fast hands, good combination punching, and great slipping and counter punching techniques.

*BUT* his 2 flaws (that I've noticed) are going to be the reason why as soon as he fights someone with any kind of skill and power he's gonna get knocked out!! I can't wait to see it.

Fist off he is great with slipping punches, but is very weak with hand blocks and any one who knows anything about boxing knows that if your fighting some one who can throw combos slipping ain't gonna get you away from it all, and he proved that last night as Gonzalez landed a load of good lefts and rights on him. 

Second off, This guy has absolutely no punching power! He throws alot of punches and lands alot of punches and 90% is just pitter patter to win the round, but even when he attempts to throw power its just not there. A fighter with any kind of power could have finished Gonzalez by the fifth round lastnight. By the 5th Gonzalez was mouth open breathing and stumbling around and Spinks couldn't finish him, even his trainers were like WTF,pitifull! 


Now If he fought someone who was : 
1.) actually a contender and not a quickly falling, way past his prime, former LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPION 
2.) someone who has some power behind his punch and decent stamina to chase him around all night '
He's all done

He Claims he's the best and that no one can beat him and then he fights a unranked journy man to make himself look good and can barely handle him, I can't wait til he gets knocked out!

He's gonna end up being one of those guys who avoids the tough fights to retain the belt and then claim to be the best pound for pound fighter in the world.  :Thumbs Down:

----------

